# Antique Humidor Refinish



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

I was looking around online and was going to buy a 25-50 count humidor, probably one that would come free in a sampler deal on CI. After talking with the wife she suggested I check out the local Brass Armadillo and see if there are any antique ones. I figured it was a great idea, worst case I'd buy one offline if I didn't find one and with Arizona's higher than average elderly population, I might get lucky and score a nice humidor on the cheap from an estate sale.

In the entire store I found a total of 5 humidors. 2 were overpriced, maybe 50 counts in excess of 100 bucks. Looked like something you could get on CI for 40 bucks. Another I found was a end table style. I was definitely interested, looked like it was in good shape and could hold probably 100 sticks or so. Problem was my budget was $50 and they wanted $110 for it. The last two we found looked to be table top display cases, they both had "Old Scottsdale Cigar Co." on a brass tag on them. One was a glass open top,and the second was a tall slender unit with an angled tray. The latter probably could hold 75 cigars, but the table top looked like depending on the size it could fit 175-225.

The tabletop looked in better condition, was solid spanish cedar, and was only $30 bucks. We decided to buy this unit. The finish was faded, it was a bit on the dirty side, but overall had an excellent seal on it which was the important part. I was going to refinish it anyways so I simply needed function over beauty.

Here's the humidor after purchase. 







As you can see dull finish, needs touched up. The tag below from Old Scottsdale Cigar Co. 







Humidor is prett large, I'm going to put my KL humidifying stuff behind the back separator, it will be out of sight. I did some measuring, from the back separator to the front there is about 8.25" of width, so I shouldn't have any problems fitting cigars in there. Total dimensions of the interior usable space is 17"L x 8.25"W x 4.5"H. As you can see I also have 3 cedar separators. Notice in this picture the decent amount of cedar resin seeping out.







Dividers after a good sanding.







Man there's a lot of resin inside. Most of this was old fashioned elbow grease with some 60 grit sandpaper.







Ugh resin hell.







The outside with the base stripped of the finish. The lid is next.








So at this point I forgot to keep snapping pictures. The lid was stripped of it's finish as well.

The next point of the process is to pick a stain to use. I went with the same stain that most of the wood in the house is, black cherry :razz:

Couple coats of black cherry, then finish it off with a glossy varnish.

The finished results below. I think it's pretty sexy. 






















What do you all think? Cigars land tomorrow then head to the freezer for 3 days. Humidor is seasoning as we speak. Should have some residents by next weekend.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

That sir, is a thing of beauty! Well done!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Outstanding work, Kris. Very nice!!


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! Total time was 6 days from purchase to finished product. On the big surfaces I used a cheap palm sander from Harbor Freight. That resin is a pain in the ass to get off too. It sticks to the sandpaper and renders it useless after only a couple minutes. I was constantly changing it out.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that's some great work. Now it's time to fill er up eace:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantabulous job! :thumb: 

I would take that brass plate off and have a new one made (at a trophy shop) the same size that says "Lewandowski Humidors"


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah the brass plate was pretty thin and lightly glued on so I peeled it off. Took more effort to get the glue residue off than the plate itself lol.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I understand the refinish is on the outside, and I love the choice of stain. Will the external stain stink for a bit... like a week?
I lightly polyurethaned a wooden cigar box lid once. After a second coat, it was ok in about 10 days, A noob at work has it now.


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh yeah it's still has a slight stink to it. It spent 24 hrs in an AZ garage cooking. Scent is almost gone. I had to get it seasoning so it came inside.


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

very nice! good work!


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like a winner to me Kris! Way to save a few bucks!


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

For future reference, acetone will remove the resin that weeps from Spanish Cedar and will often remove glue residue as well. Nice job on the refinish.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job if you really want her to shine like a piano.
Hit her with about 7 coats of acrylic lacquer wet sand and buff.
You won't believe its the same piece.


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah I got some suggestions from family members that are pretty close. They said use some fine grit, like a 220-500 grit and give it a light sanding then revarnish it. I dunno if I'm going to go any further on this one. If anything I'm going to keep my eyes out and get another one to work on :bounce:


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

Snagged said:


> For future reference, acetone will remove the resin that weeps from Spanish Cedar and will often remove glue residue as well. Nice job on the refinish.


Yeah I was going to use rubbing alcohol but I realized I didn't have any in the house. I read somewhere that acetone could leave a long term scent in the wood so I decided not to use it. Not sure if that's true or not but it was enough to discourage.


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

lewandowski said:


> Yeah I was going to use rubbing alcohol but I realized I didn't have any in the house. I read somewhere that acetone could leave a long term scent in the wood so I decided not to use it. Not sure if that's true or not but it was enough to discourage.


I've never had a problem with straight acetone leaving a scent. It evaporates and takes the smell with it. If your source of acetone is fingernail polish remover, however, they might include a scent to cover the chemical smell. THAT might stick around for a while. You can buy straight acetone at the hardware store.

If you want to do some more work on the finish without going crazy on it, I'd skip the 200-500 grit sandpaper and use 0000 (pronounced "four aught") steel wool. Should be available at Lowe's/Home Depot. Although it's not quite as refined as the the wet sanding Tony recommended and won't give you that French Polish look, it's easier and will knock of some of the tooth on the finish and smooth the whole thing out. You can apply a top coat over that, let it dry really well, then hit it with the wool again and call it finished.

It all really depends on how much work you want to put into it. If the finish bugs you, you have some options now; if you're good with it as-is, then it's done.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

well done brother! RG for ya!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

An awesome job. The before and after pics are very cool. : thumb:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done. That looks like it was a fun project.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jul 28, 2012)

nice job Kris..enjoy


----------



## lewandowski (Aug 19, 2012)

That's everybody for the feedback. I'll definitely get some acetone that's not fingernail polish remover. I think that's where I might have heard the stink seeping into the wood. Like anything else it was probably somebody being really picky. Letting it air out for a day sure beats arthritis in my elbow haha.

Now to fill up the humidor. I know most people aren't a fan of them, but I got them on the cheap and I can start sampling different kinds to find what I like.









To the freezer!


----------



## Hain84 (Mar 20, 2012)

Job well done. Its looks amazing. wish I had one like it. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work, looks fabulous. I never thought about looking for a vintage humidor and refinishing it. I'll be keeping my eyes peeled at the local antique stores from now on.


----------

